# Looking for the plans for this bow rack



## Loudmouth879 (Apr 18, 2011)

Been looking around the forum for the plans for this bow rack was told they were on the forum but havent had any luck finding them if anyone has any leads let me know


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Wish I knew, thats sweet! I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

not to be a smart @ss but it looks pretty simple to me lay it out with a tape measure and then 
put it on paper .


----------



## Loudmouth879 (Apr 18, 2011)

TargetShooter2 said:


> not to be a smart @ss but it looks pretty simple to me lay it out with a tape measure and then
> put it on paper .


yea thats what i've been trying to do so far and I modified it a little bit but I'm really interested in the cabnit on the bottom


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

When that first posted a guy was selling them for a hefty price, doubt if actual plans r floating around, I had one very similar made from a pic, I used pine and stained it cherry.cost me like 35$. He used cherry if not mistaken.
Mine can hold approx 36 arrows I
believe. Mine is made from 1x4 with no door(couldn't locate piano hinge at time)can't post pic right now using phone.


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

The only problem with that rack, and it's a nice looking rack, is that it only holds 1 bow.


----------



## Loudmouth879 (Apr 18, 2011)

yea i modified it to hold two just wating for my fugitive to come so i can get the final height measurement and go from there

CEC81561 - please post a pic when you get the chance


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Bow rack*



Loudmouth879 said:


> yea i modified it to hold two just wating for my fugitive to come so i can get the final height measurement and go from there
> 
> CEC81561 - please post a pic when you get the chanc. e[/QUOTE
> check my past post if u can, should be on there. Will post some thurs


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

Loudmouth879; Check under my past post, pge3 about 8or9 down there r three pics of bowrack


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like the cabinet door opens like a glovebox with regular cabinet hinges. looks like a nice project, wish i had some woodworking tools to go with my metal stuff.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

H-bomb yea door opens like a glove compartment, if recal
corectly he used two piano hinges across bottom, when mine was being done couldn't find small hinges and opted
to leave open. My was made at a workshop for MR/DD adults. One client there was good artist traced hoof prints across header and used woodburner to etch out and darken in was very impressed and satisfied. Will have to make adjustment to hanger to be a le to hang two bows. Is and old alpine moutainer hanging in pic just for photo op and testing


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

Piano hinges are long, like rod lockers on bass boats. All you need are a couple of hinges, found at every home improvemnt store, 2 or 3 what ever you deside. And the lock is nothing more than a barrel lock, same as some bass boat lids. You can find those at iboats, 5-8 bucks depending on the size you want. Figure about 16" per bow, no stableiser. Ruff gues about 42" total. Make it 48", most material is 4' , 6', 8'. So buy the 8' stock and some 6' stock. That will give you a width of 36" and higth of 48". It's a piece of cake.


----------



## Loudmouth879 (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott D - I don't even think it is going to have to be 42" tall I was figuring around 36 or so


----------

